# C9 Identifiers



## Idril (May 2, 2003)

I've forgotten who all 9 member of C9 are - can we possible get a list at the top - like the moderators, or stick a little 'C9' logo below their names or something?


----------



## Aulë (May 2, 2003)

Have a look here Idril: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showgroups.php?s=

You can find the link at the bottom right-hand side of the main page under the title "Forum Leaders".


----------



## Idril (May 2, 2003)

Hey - is that new? or I have been incredibly unobservant.

Thanks Aulë (not that I've forgotten you of course)


----------



## Aulë (May 2, 2003)

Hehe, thanks.

As far as I've known, it's been there for at least 3 months. That's how people found out about the "Terror Squad: THOR!" thing. We still haven't been given an explaination for that by the way....


----------



## Talierin (May 2, 2003)

shhh... we don't talk about that *cough*


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2003)

Am I the only one that's offended by that? Why was that never explained? If it's such a huge deal, why is it even there for people to worry about?

Woah! After looking at that little link thing, I'm wondering why the tookish person is the only one that's listed as a TTF Herald person.


----------



## Idril (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *"Terror Squad: THOR!" thing*


I'm quite curious about it myself, surely if it was available for all and sundry to see - why the secrecy.


----------



## Aulë (May 2, 2003)

Yes, I agree with Yay. Why haven't we been told about this THOR! business?
Many members have asked me whether I know what's going on, but I am also in the dark about this.
Why are the Mods hiding it?
Was it a hacker?
Or just a mistake by WM?

And tookish is the only one because FOAT and Elgee (the other Heralds) are now on the C9, and a member can only be listed once on the forum leaders (I think...)


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 2, 2003)

> And tookish is the only one because FOAT and Elgee (the other Heralds) are now on the C9, and a member can only be listed once on the forum leaders (I think...)



That's the way that I understand the situation, but WM has already assured me that he's on top of it.


----------



## YayGollum (May 2, 2003)

Got it. Anyways, no, I don't think people are only allowed to be listed once on that little list. The scary Beorn person is in there twice.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 2, 2003)

Hey, Congrats to all the C9 members!


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 2, 2003)

What is THOR! !!!!!!!!!????????? That must have been while I was gone.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 2, 2003)

Well Freedom it seems like a big secret to me. Because every time that queston comes up we are told to not talk about it. But like most members I'm also wondering what is the deal with Thor! and this terror squad thing.


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 2, 2003)

I'm going to get to the bottom of this, no matter what it takes!


----------



## David Pence (May 3, 2003)

What a bunch of worry warts we have here.

THOR! was an account on an I had on an old BBS I was associated with. A common practice for those in chat was to check the profile of a member the second they logged on. I setup the account so that all the profile fields read THOR!, and little else. Once the THOR! account logged on, it would just sit in chat, and not say a word. Members would go nuts trying to figure out who this account was.

A short while ago, when I was rearranging some of the TTF user groups, I temporarily titled one of the groups TTF Terror Squad, and I believe a added a fake THOR! account to the group, and showed the list to a friend who remembered the old gag. It's since been removed.

Not a big deal. I think there are better things for us to worry about than this.


----------



## YayGollum (May 3, 2003)

Got it. I had no idea that I was worrying. I must be crazy for thinking that I was wondering, though. oh well. Yay for scary people in charge tossing creepy positions onto superly informative sections! There's all kinds of usefulness for the members in that!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 7, 2003)

Then why everytime the subject came up we were told to not talk about it? I'm just curious.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

Hehe...I think the reason that people got so worked up about it was things like Tal's "shhh... we don't talk about that *cough*" It made people curious...

Like you know...let's say you and I are having a conversation and I make a stupid joke. But you don't quite catch what I said. And I, thinking better of it, say "Trust me. It was nothing. You don't want to know."

The last thing you'll do is let it go....you'll keep asking and asking just because you were told you didn't want to know. 

As far as the original purpose to this thread I think all C9 members should just put a tag in their siggy like I've noticed Aulë and I have.


----------

